# Mature man, fairly prepped - - -



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

From a mini-farm in the 'outback' of Maine - - -
I don't know why it is so hard to find someone to share prepping with ?
I am designed to partner with a woman and the lack of which seems like a hole in my life, an impediment .
I (waste ?) way too much time and effort trying to find someone compatible .
I recently found someone intelligent and attractive on POF - if you can believe that .
So very much in agreement on the need to prepare for the coming crash of our national house of cards and homesteading .
However, I think that politics are irrelevant at this point in the history of our pathetic country and she is rabidly into 'progressive' politics and so full of hate against anyone who isn't (though not admitting that nasty fact) that she has bailed on me for the 3rd time .
I have known for a long time that this site might be the best place to look for a mate, but haven't had any luck so don't spend much time here .
A single person has little hope of surviving what's coming, and I feel like I'm going down for the 3rd time as far as partnering, and it begins to look so much easier and less stressful to give up, but I can't, I can't !
So I have to keep reaching out .
Help me develop this sweet place better and the 100 acres I have 1/2 hr down the road ?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Single person has little chance of survival? Is that true?

Lots of mountain men and prospectors survived.

Maybe you need a good horse and a pack animal.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like you posted the same info in two places?


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

It's probably the snow scaring them off. Find a Yooper dating site.Good luck, it took me into my 40s.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I would imagine once civilization fell into chaos, there would be plenty of available housemates.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

From your post, it appears that you are getting desperate to meet and mate. Most women can smell this desperation, and shy away from it to prevent heartbreak if things should not work out.

I suggest possibly looking on foreign dating sites for women who want a change of venue, who might be happy to relocate to the American dream !...lots of them out there who are looking to improve their situation !


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

CKelly78z said:


> From your post, it appears that you are getting desperate to meet and mate. Most women can smell this desperation, and shy away from it to prevent heartbreak if things should not work out.
> 
> I suggest possibly looking on foreign dating sites for women who want a change of venue, who might be happy to relocate to the American dream !...lots of them out there who are looking to improve their situation !


and a lot of them looking to relieve you of everything you have.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Single person has little chance of survival? Is that true?
> 
> Lots of mountain men and prospectors survived.
> 
> Maybe you need a good horse and a pack animal.


There will be a time when the locals (who, in Maine, are apt to be armed and good hunters) will be drastically hungry. I'm a homesteader, not a mtn. man able to keep moving in the woods. And even then they'd get shot sooner or later .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

mzgarden said:


> Looks like you posted the same info in two places?


There isn't really a right place here for me to post . I am a prepper/survivalist homesteader who really needs a mate .
Can't look for a mate here, and over at singletree all they can say is 'too much doom and gloom' haha .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

brosil said:


> It's probably the snow scaring them off. Find a Yooper dating site.Good luck, it took me into my 40s.


Snow will protect us if we're prepared .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

GTX63 said:


> I would imagine once civilization fell into chaos, there would be plenty of available housemates.


Could be true, but then how to contact them. My land is in a township of 400 in the middle of a 17 million acre forest .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

CKelly78z said:


> From your post, it appears that you are getting desperate to meet and mate. Most women can smell this desperation, and shy away from it to prevent heartbreak if things should not work out.
> 
> I suggest possibly looking on foreign dating sites for women who want a change of venue, who might be happy to relocate to the American dream !...lots of them out there who are looking to improve their situation !


Been there, done that, married to a Russian for 10 yrs. You realize that you have to go there and meet them ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> and a lot of them looking to relieve you of everything you have.


Yeah, I lucked out once w/a foreign wife, but not going to try it again I think. When I say I lucked out I really knew I'd made a mistake, but figured I couldn't send her back to really messed up country, so we got married and I figured I'd get her set up here and then we'd go our own ways, but it took 10 yrs. !


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

like a neighbor a few doors down. he brought over a woman. married her. put her through university and whatever it takes to become a doctor. soon as she had what she wanted she was gone with just about everything and she also told him she never did have any intention of staying when she married him. it was only to get her doctorate.

happened it was the best thing. he married a lovely lady from here and they have 3 beautiful boys.

then there's my sons friend. he's had 3 marriages at least. all from the phillipines. and he's lost everything 3 times. I told my son he should soon wise up(his friend) that's what I'm scared of. although I'm sure he has no intentions of ever marrying. or even bothering with a woman for that matter. he's too attached to his dogs.

I still only have him joint on one account so he can buy stuff I need for working or what he needs. I only keep it around 10.000. if he needs anything more than that I buy it. (course this is how he wants it also)I've seen too much of what women can do to men. and the other way around too but I'm only speaking mostly for what I've seen first hand. ~Georgia


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

rickfrosty said:


> Could be true, but then how to contact them. My land is in a township of 400 in the middle of a 17 million acre forest .


You wont need to contact them. 
Hungry and scared and desperate, lasses will come stumbling thru the timber as they flee the chaos of the local towns and cities. To them, youll look like Tom cruise with a rifle and a refrigerator.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

I had four kids and was in a dangerous situation and Bill needed a farm wife. We started writing and five years later got married. That was 41 years ago. He really did rescue me from 2,000 miles away. We got to really know each other after we were married. It worked because we were committed to making it work. Love came after. Now I am teaching him how to pay the bills and cook so in case I die he will be alright without a woman to take care of him. I don't intend to share him even when I'm gone! I always ask him; " Would you remarry if I die? " His reply;" No way! Once married to you was enough!" I am still trying to figure out what he meant!
All kidding aside; What anyone needs in a mate is someone who shares the same moral values and wants the same lifestyle and someone who will make a lasting commitment. All else can be worked out except for physical and emotional abuse. Those are deal breakers. Good luck!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Again, the OP post comes across as needy. That really chases a lot of women away when they sense it. Relax, do your thing and it'll happen.

I never looked for a man. I did my thing and still do. Never had problems meeting nice men. Even when I'm volunteering, I still get asked out at my age - by younger men!
Life is fun. Show that enthusiasm - it's catching (in more ways than one)


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

go into your nearest substantial town...often...go to the library, coffee places, special events...go where people who like what you like are congregating. You go to them, don't expect them to come to you.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Why two threads.........?????


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> Why were all of the posts deleted from this thread.......???? More censorship......???


There are two of the same posts Sourdough, maybe it's in the other one.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

If you find a lady, see if she has a single sister. Going on 13 years since the wife died, wouldn't mind another female in my life, but I don't go searching. I want more of an unexpected encounter.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> Why two threads.........?????


Wider coverage.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> Why two threads.........?????


More coverage - Shows his desire/desperation.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you're not going to get many unexpected encounters Oceantoad . I mean they're not just going to fall into your lap! you have to start looking in some way or another before it's too late. that's what I keep telling myself anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> you're not going to get many unexpected encounters Oceantoad . I mean they're not just going to fall into your lap! you have to start looking in some way or another before it's too late. that's what I keep telling myself anyway. ~Georgia


Sometimes I wonder if it's too late for me. For the longest time I wasn't all that interested in becoming involved with anyone again. But now that it's been a good many years and I've had plenty of time alone to reflect on life and living I'd love to find a compatible partner.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Sometimes I wonder if it's too late for me. For the longest time I wasn't all that interested in becoming involved with anyone again. But now that it's been a good many years and I've had plenty of time alone to reflect on life and living I'd love to find a compatible partner.


Have you thought about starting a conversation via PM with any of the ladies here who might interest you?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

nehimama said:


> Have you thought about starting a conversation via PM with any of the ladies here who might interest you?


I have indeed...I've messaged a number of ladies over the years here expressing my desire to get to know them better...I've gained two amazing and lifelong friends that way...but I've yet to find my life partner. Ladies are also more than welcome to message me if they're interested in getting to know me on a more personal level as well.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Don't give up, my friend. You've got a lot on the ball, and surely someone will appreciate that. Best wishes, and HUGS!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

nehimama said:


> Don't give up, my friend. You've got a lot on the ball, and surely someone will appreciate that. Best wishes, and HUGS!


Thank you my dear friend,coming from you that's a great compliment.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes he sure has. wish I was 20 years younger! just kidding but seriously I think there are several women here who would be perfect for him


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> yes he sure has. wish I was 20 years younger! just kidding but seriously I think there are several women here who would be perfect for him


Thank you dear lady, you're a treasure.... Now about those women... should any of them have a desire to get to know me I'm more than ready to make some great new friends and see where that might lead.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a young lady friend in Taiwan that is looking for an American husband. She is 32 and looks 20.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Let's see, shows 39 hours to drive to Nova Scotia. Since I have an old man bladder, I will need a bunch of pottie breaks. Ms. Georgia, give me a week and a half and we can talk about unexpected encounters.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Single person has little chance of survival? Is that true?
> 
> Lots of mountain men and prospectors survived.
> 
> Maybe you need a good horse and a pack animal.


Very different situation when all the (armed) locals are starving ! Mtn men and prospectors shot their food, but not long after TSHTF won't be any game left and won't be safe to roam the wood - you will be the game !


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

oldasrocks said:


> I have a young lady friend in Taiwan that is looking for an American husband. She is 32 and looks 20.


Hey, I don't open this site enough. Is your friend still looking ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> Why two threads.........?????


Interested in single homesteading women and single survivalist women. Not necessarily the same critter .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

anniew said:


> go into your nearest substantial town...often...go to the library, coffee places, special events...go where people who like what you like are congregating. You go to them, don't expect them to come to you.


Haha, easy for you to say - the nearest substantial town is over 40 mi.s. Knocks heck out of a day to go there and do anything so I'm not going to go to the library there . Thank you though.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Wolf mom said:


> Again, the OP post comes across as needy. That really chases a lot of women away when they sense it. Relax, do your thing and it'll happen.
> 
> I never looked for a man. I did my thing and still do. Never had problems meeting nice men. Even when I'm volunteering, I still get asked out at my age - by younger men!
> Life is fun. Show that enthusiasm - it's catching (in more ways than one)


Well, I AM needy LOL ! There's a hole in my life where a woman goes. I live by a tiny village in the northern tag end of the Appalachians (Maine, near both NH and Quebec) and there aren't any available women anywhere near me - say nothing of homesteader/prepper types !!
It's a fantastic place to live - essentially no crime (and in the safest state), but with what is prolly coming down the track a single person (or even a couple) won't be able to defend themselves or what they've put together.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oceantoad said:


> Let's see, shows 39 hours to drive to Nova Scotia. Since I have an old man bladder, I will need a bunch of pottie breaks. Ms. Georgia, give me a week and a half and we can talk about unexpected encounters.


just take one of those plastic things with you(I forget the name) thats what I use to take for my husband .


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

never mind those women in Taiwan Rick! more bother than they are worth. my sons friend tried it 3 times now. he will never learn. took everything he had and left him in debt up to his eyeballs.

same way with my neighbor . he paid for her schooling. soon as she became a doctor she told him she was leaving and had planned to all along even before they married. thats got to be a blow to a man to hear that.

he finally found an angel . from ns who gave him 3 sons. he is a wonderful father. I suppose there are some cases that work but iève only heard the worst.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> never mind those women in Taiwan Rick! more bother than they are worth. my sons friend tried it 3 times now. he will never learn. took everything he had and left him in debt up to his eyeballs.
> 
> same way with my neighbor . he paid for her schooling. soon as she became a doctor she told him she was leaving and had planned to all along even before they married. thats got to be a blow to a man to hear that.
> 
> he finally found an angel . from ns who gave him 3 sons. he is a wonderful father. I suppose there are some cases that work but iève only heard the worst.


I was married for almost 10 yrs to a Russian woman. We wanted different things and I was never satisfied with her, but there have been a lot worse marriages . I got out of it very reasonably too .


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

"All the game will be gone." Is that true?

Have you read One Second After? It's enlightening.

https://www.amazon.com/Second-After-John-Matherson-Novel/dp/0765327252


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

In 2003 ( i had had about 6 dates with the woman who is now my DW) my son took me to a Pho noodle restaurant he had installed kitchen equipment in. While there the owner noticed I was not wearing a wedding ring, I said no I am a widow, she then offered me $35000.00 US dollars to go to Vietnam and marry her sister and bring her to Canada. I turned her down as I was involved. Later I was talking to a lawyer friend who told me of a client who had taken a similar offer, after two years the woman had landed immigrant status in Canada. As soon after receiving her landed status as possible she asked for a divorce during which she told the judge she had come into the marriage with a large cash dowry. The judge ruled it should be returned to the woman!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I had a friend, now passed, who married THREE women from the Philippines (if you can believe his stories) and each of them left him as soon as their feet hit U.S. mainland soil.

His neighbor was a retired Merchant Marine. He married a woman from the Philippines. She then told him that he had to pay her daughters' way to the U.S., too. He hadn't know there were daughters. He bought the tickets. The woman flew the coop when they got stateside, and he raised the daughters. The woman divorced him and married the man she had been wanting to get to the U.S. to marry.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I have my own story from "Back in the Day". I'll save the "details" for another time and place. After things were all said and done i was a single father of two boys,homeless,jobless but determined to raise my sons with all of the love and compassion that I could muster. Life as a single parent was never easy, but for me it was certainly worth all of the "Blood,Sweat and Tears". My sons are now adults,with careers and families of their own. Both have served in the military with one continuing to serve in the National Guard as well as being a Nurse,EMT and full time Sheriff's Deputy. The other is a Professional Musician , High School Band Director and Music Teacher.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

A friend of mine corresponded with a lady in the Philippines, flew over and met her and after several more visits with a lot of discussions while getting to know each other he brought her the states. They have been happily married 24 years.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Sooooooooo, how did this story end.......??? Lots of fun dates, lots of yucky dates, NO dates and still looking.......??? I could use a current update.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Single person has little chance of survival? Is that true?
> 
> Lots of mountain men and prospectors survived.
> 
> Maybe you need a good horse and a pack animal.


Now, that sounds like a plan.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Sourdough! How's your moose gal?


----------



## 406127 (Feb 23, 2021)

rickfrosty said:


> From a mini-farm in the 'outback' of Maine - - -
> I don't know why it is so hard to find someone to share prepping with ?
> I am designed to partner with a woman and the lack of which seems like a hole in my life, an impediment .
> I (waste ?) way too much time and effort trying to find someone compatible .
> ...


Maybe if you didn't try to hack people you'd find it easier.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Seems there could be an interesting story behind that post.


----------

